# Puppy has Diarrhea



## XmikeX (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey guys/gals 

Recently brought home our little guy and he is 9 weeks old. The breeder had him on nutro LBP, after research we went with fromm LBP and bought it before we even got him. 

Now he is having diarrhea in the afternoon and evening. I understand that changing food can cause this but I was wondering if anyone knew about how long that should last and when we should worry. He is very active and plays a lot and loves his food now and eats three times a day. He is also drinking a lot of water too. It only seems to act up in the evening. In the morning it's normal and afternoon normal sometimes and sometimes not. 

Probably just a worried dad but want to make sure he is alright. We also took him to the vet last week and they said he was fine and got his 8 week shots.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

My dog had on and off diarrhea for about the first two months (8 weeks - 16 weeks). My place was literally covered in tarps, with puppy pee pads absolutely everywhere, and I was frequently doing superman dives across the living room to get the pads under her in time. 

Boil rice and mix 50/50 rice and his food for the next couple days. The rice will absorb moisture and in a few days you should start seeing some improvements. Keep at it for a few days past that point, and then _slowly_ transition him back to 100% of his normal food.

Normal food transitions should take about two weeks (slowly adding small amounts of new food in place of old, until you're feeding 100% new food). My dog's digestive system was incredibly sensitive to food changes until she fully matured, and even know, while I can feed her just about any "human" food in the world, if I add more than a half-cup of kibble to any meal I'm almost guaranteed runny poop.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Butters had the initial 'food change' diarrhea, but after her diarrhea persisted we soon realized that she also had worms. So, that could be an issue as well. Worms are a very common puppy issue.


----------



## XmikeX (Jul 30, 2015)

He has been wormed regularly when he needed it so I don't think it's from that because he is also gaining weight too.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Try giving your pup some canned pumpkin not the one that says pie filling but the one that's 100% pumpkin. I would also go on Amazon and order some Kochi free and give it to him for 10 days.


----------



## XmikeX (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey guys/ gals

It's been a week now since we brought grizzly home and he continues to have diarrhea. I took advice given and cut back on his kibble and gave him 50/50 white rice and his food, We hve him on fromm LBP.

He continues to have diarrhea but it's only in te afternoon and evening. When he goes in the morning it's solid and more firm but in the afternoon he will go a solid one the. Walk a couple steps and take another crap that's diarrhea. In the evening it's mainly been just diarrhea. 

We has been wormed and has had all of his shots so idk if it's just him adjusting to his new food. Thinking of trying just rice and blan chicken or picking up a small bag of the food he was on and try to slowly mix in his new food.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

XmikeX said:


> Hey guys/ gals
> 
> It's been a week now since we brought grizzly home and he continues to have diarrhea. I took advice given and cut back on his kibble and gave him 50/50 white rice and his food, We hve him on fromm LBP.
> 
> ...


Hi mike! 
I wouldn't switch kibbles again.
You may want to try the overcooked rice (made with twice the water recipe calls for) and the boiled, boneless, skinless, shredded chicken breast, fed in several small meals per day and then VERY slowly begin adding in the Fromm's, taking at least a week or more to do the switch.

I would order the Kocci Free that Darthvader suggested. Giarida is different from worms. They are a protozoa and very hard to detect in fecal exams. Kocci Free is a natural herbal that has helped many dogs with loose stool and diarrhea on this blog who could not "get normal stool" even after antibiotic and meds from their vet. Read about Giardia and Kocci Free here: Coccidia & Giardia Natural Effective Treatment & Prevention

Good luck and keep us posted!
Moms


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

It took my sister's dog almost a month in a half to fully adjust to Fromm A La Veg line of Fromm. Afterwards even when switching flavors her stools were solid, give is time. Also, I agree too much did give her an upset stomach as well. Cutting it in half worked for her too.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

The canned pumpkin was a life saver for me when I had a litter of pups that had constant diarrhea. It really does work amazingly well. But this was after they were vet checked. If your vet isn't seeing any issues, give him a little canned pumpkin morning and night. It took 2 days, and it cleared up. 

I did end up losing half the litter (after rehoming, sadly) to distemper, so I'm sure that had something to do with the loose stools, but the pumpkin did treat that symptom well.


----------



## XmikeX (Jul 30, 2015)

I have been giving him one cup of white rice and a half cup to 1/4 cup of fromm to try and ease him into it and he still has diarrhea for the most part. He will have a random solid poop then everything else will be diarrhea. I am going to take his kibble away completely and just feed him rice and chicken and some pumpkin. I also ordered kocci from amazon. By the end of the week if he isn't having solid poops I am going to take him to the vet most likely. 

I just took him for his shots last week and the vet said he was fine and good to go. The diarrhea only started when we gave him his new food and since he still drinks plenty and is playful and has energy I'm guessing it's his new food. Going to cleanse him of it and go with blan food for a little bit and hope that helps him out. I also tried giving him a small amount of probiotic yogurt to try and help him. 

How much should I be feeing him of the rice and chicken mix, Same amount as his normal food? Want to make sure he is getting some nutrition since he is growing. 

Also I'm guessing since he is a pup they sleep a lot. He will wake up terrorize us and play for about 15/20 mins then take a nap for a little bit then wake up and do it again, does this sound normal?


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

You can give him a cup of the rice and chicken which would be the same amount as his normal food also it's normal for a puppy to play with you and then take a nap keep us posted.


----------



## XmikeX (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you guys I will keep you posted on the little guy. Could the food itself b to rich for him? It's fromm LBP


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't think that the food is to rich for him being that you posted earlier that his stools are normal in the Am.


----------



## XmikeX (Jul 30, 2015)

Took away his kibble today and only fed him rice this morning. He went to the bathroom earlier tonight and it was solid!!! For dinner we have him some white rice boiled chicken with a scoop of pure pumpkin. He liked it and was happy to eat it, so I'll cross my fingers and hope that helps. 

I gave him a half cup of rice and half a cup of chicken and a spoonful of pumpkin. I hope that is enough food.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Best of luck...I know what it's like! Took us months of doc visits/change of foods until I read about Proplan Sensitive Skin and Stomach on here. Worked wonders for me. Now my dog has EPI but we mix that in her food and she's good to go.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would stop feeding that kibble, more than likely he has a sensitivity to one of the ingredients.


----------



## XmikeX (Jul 30, 2015)

hey guys back with an update of grizzly. so its been a couple weeks and he seems to be getting better. after attempting to get him to poop normal it just wasn't working and i took him to the vet and they said that they couldn't see any worms but hook worms are hard to detect sometimes. she gave us antibiotics for him and de-wormed him twice as well as starting him on flea and worm medicine. he has been on fromm since i got him and he is starting to have normal poops but is still getting random fits of diarrhea. he also just finished with his ten day rotation of kocci free.

is having diarrhea in a puppy a common thing? it comes and goes and sometimes his first turd comes out normal then it finishes up with softer poop/diarrhea.


----------



## Familyman (Sep 10, 2015)

Bella come to us with hook worms, vet gave us a 5 day at home worming and some medicine for being anemic. No more then a week went by and I saw tape worms in her poop. She had a bad night of diarrhea with the hook worms that was it. I am worried about Bella and her poop, we too feed her Fromm LBP and her poop has never been firm. It is hard to pick up out of yard. 

I hope Grizzly gets feeling better soon I know it can be rough.


----------



## Sashas-mom (Oct 31, 2015)

Our puppy was the same way.. We got rid of her worms and the vet put her on probiotics. Within about 4 days her poop was solid and has been ever since. You can also buy the probiotics over the counter at Petsmart also online at Dr.Foster&Smith. Hope things get better.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

XmikeX said:


> He has been wormed regularly when he needed it so I don't think it's from that because he is also gaining weight too.


My pup is 7 weeks old and on Fromm as well. I switched him from Proplan the breeder had him on and new he would have diarrhea. The one thing I learned with Scout, my 9 month old, and this puppy was if they were getting to much to eat, then they would have diarrhea or at the times I would increase food. I backed off a tad on Max's good and it has seemed to help. I didn't back off his food a lot, but a small amount helped.


----------

